# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  2022 ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФФИК и базы (инвестиции, форекс, финрынки, терявшие, чарджбек)

## goodmanleads

2022 год подходит к концу!
Единственное что не подходит к концу - так это актуальность работы по направлению финансовых рынков!

Предоставляем горячий трафик по широкому списку доступных ГЕО.
Работаем по CPL модели.
Источники трафика: Гугл, Фейсбук, Яндекс, ВК.
Множество лендингов.
Также есть базы 2022 года под инвестиции и под чарджбек.

*ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ (форекс, крипто, чарджбек):
*Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан от 19$
Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, РуКанада, РуЕвропа от 25$
Швейцария, Норвегия, Дания, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия, Германия от 29$

*БАЗА 2022 ЛИДОВ ПОД ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ (также есть старые 2020-2021 цены спрашивайте в тг):
*Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан от 1$
Польша, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, РуКанада, РуЕвропа от 2$
Швейцария, Норвегия, Дания, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия, Германия от 2$

*Также в наличии базы:
*- демо регистрации регулируемых компаний
- лиды торгующие в белых брокерских компаниях
- заявки на обучение старые
- база участников вебинаров (обучение финрынки)
- выгрузки с ретеншн отдела
- выгрузки реколл и ин-процесс лидов с сейл деска

*Наш телеграмм - goodmanleads*

----------

